# Got my Isaac Sonic!



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I just received my Isaac Sonic frameset a couple days ago. It is gorgeous! 

I can't wait to build it up, but that won't happen anytime soon.. But I enjoy just looking at the frameset as is for now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

very nice, that's one of the frames I would like to try if I can just manage to wear out the one I have now


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Ya, I am trying to wear out my Cervelo R3, then I have an excuse to build the Sonic sooner


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Very nice. A year ago I was on the fence between getting the Sonic or the R3 myself. I went with the R3 but always love to see the Sonic. I guess it's very tempting to strip down your R3 with the new frame just sitting there...


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Where you able to test ride the Sonic prior to purchase? What other bikes have you ridden other than the R3? How would you compare the Sonic to your previous rides?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

No I didn't test ride the Sonic prior to purchase. There is absolutely no Sonic dealers here; or in Canada for that matter as far as I know. I bought it based on reviews I've read. I wanted to get a carbon bike that is rather rare but also from a company that uses elaborate engineering and heart in designing the frame. The weight, price, rarity, design of the Sonic was perfect.

The previous carbon bike I had before the R3 was a Trek 5200. I also had a Colnago Titanio and a couple of Eddy Merckx steel bikes before.

I cannot compare the Sonic to my previous ride yes as I haven't built it up yet. I will report back when I've built it.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice looking frame, what size is it? And what size R3 do you ride? I'd love to find another bike with very similar geometry to Cervelo R3/SLC etc.

Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

The Sonic is 55.5, the R3 is 58.. The Sonic is actually pretty similar in size as the R3. They both have pretty tall headtube (Sonic 176.5, R3 180).

The new Colnago CX1 in size 54 has a very very close geometry and size as the R3.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks! I just found the isaac geometry charts and the 60 would be a perfect fit. Until then i'll live vicariously and await your build!


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

I've heard it rides very stiff, read harsh. But very effcient and beautiful however.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice!
I'm supposed to receive my Isaac Impulse (2008) tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------

